# Do you grind or just break...



## Locked (Dec 19, 2009)

Curious as to who grinds their bud before smoking it and who just breaks off some of the bud?  I find myself doing both...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 19, 2009)

I do both also, If rolling up a few Joints I use the grinder. When just setting around I clip each top kola off and do bong hits and roll the lower parts up..


----------



## warfish (Dec 19, 2009)

Currently I have to break the bud apart a bit to check for seed   and then I grind it.  I definately like my smoke ground up well.  I think it burns much more evenly that way.  Im eager for some good seedless smoke from my own room   then it will just go straight into the grinder.

Warfish


----------



## User (Dec 19, 2009)

break dont even own a grinder


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 20, 2009)

Break it up for a pipe, grind it for the vape and for rolling.


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 20, 2009)

A pair of scissors for chopping up my bong rips is as essential as a lighter for me


----------



## Locked (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys...I know it's probably just in my head but the hits seem stronger if i grind the bud...not to mention the nice odor of freshly ground herb...


----------



## MeatnCheese (Dec 20, 2009)

I prefer a grind.  Something about tossing a bud in the pipe and trying to keep it lit is odd for me.  I rather get a nice glow going and sit back and relax.


GAAAHHHH  cmon job....cmon.

*side note and I know it is off topic sorry*

How in the heck does anyone keep a hookah lit?  I have 2, one is a personal one with still a huge bowl head, and the other is a 3 person one...enormous bowl.  I have had 4 people with lighters going at once, and the friggn thing wouldn't light enough to smoke more than 1 puff for all of us.  I have tried the charcoal on top of a tin foil trick...that didnt work either.   Any ideas?  

I saw a sweet shaggy head-hookah in the store I want to pick up for when I am smoking again.


----------



## the chef (Dec 20, 2009)

Grind i like the keif hits that follow after it fills or using it fer hash. Saw a 5foot hookah i wanted but the wifey put the kiebash on that idea.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 20, 2009)

I break to remove all trace of stem and then it's into the Starbucks coffee grinder for a few pulses. Save's my finger tips, more even smoke and it stays lit as mentioned above. Don't know how I did without it. The grinder was a Christmas special 5 yrs ago for $20. It's never seen a coffee bean .


----------



## Alistair (Dec 20, 2009)

I use scissors whether it goes in a joint or a pipe.


----------



## umbra (Dec 20, 2009)

scissors here as well


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 20, 2009)

Although I usually just break the bud apart with my fingers, there are some buds that just have to be put into a grinder.  I have a grinder for coffee and another one for mj.


----------



## zipflip (Dec 20, 2009)

geesh, is it a bad thing i jsut taka a bud or part of a bud size enuff to pack my bowl and just "plug it wit a nugget"  dont really break it up for bowling. dont have much for stemmage in my buds either , nor seeds so..
  but fro rolling i hate to use a grinder cuz i feel you loose alot of the trichs due to sticking to the grinder and such. it does in mine anyway.  i got an aluminum one and a wood one with metal teeth.
 but when i break apart wit fingers my fingers get so dang sticky so when i roll a joint i grind. sticky fingers dnt work when rolling IMO. but if i got break up a bud for bowling i use my fingers. and just lick em later LOL


----------



## wmmeyer (Dec 20, 2009)

I use the grinder pretty much all the time, cuz I use the vape pretty much all the time nowdays.

I got one of those metal round grinders with the screen in the bottom, so any 'wasted' trics fall thru and are recoverable.  I'm looking forward to the day when the whole grinder is all gummed up and I can give it a good soak/cleaning in Iso.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 20, 2009)

I just pinch what i need for the bowl. If i pack a big, multi hit bowl i break it up with fingers first but I usually only pack a hit at a time. (I like fresh green hits)
 Towards the end of the curing process i re-jar everything and put all the high quality shake thats come loose into it's own jar, which i use to roll joints.


----------



## Locked (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone...was just wondering if grinding it was a preferred method...I like the way it burns and smokes when the bud is ground up....I always grind when using the vape but last night the wife and I had a bong night and we ground up the bud for it as well and it really hit hard...


----------



## kaotik (Dec 20, 2009)

usually scissors. but if it's a real tight bud i'll use the 'bud buster'  seem to get more that way.
not big on em though, as you leave so much crystal behind. *hate when you're collecting it.. then a buddy uses it and bangs everything out 

i get a kick outta my old man.. takes him atleast 5 minutes to roll a joint.. i hold the bud between my thumb and finger and just cut away real quick.. he holds the bud and just cuts little bits off.. it's so funny. i bug him about that all the time.


----------



## leafminer (Dec 20, 2009)

How incredibly weird. I had never thought of this before. Or heard of it. I just use my stainless steel fingertips.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 20, 2009)

Since I got my grinders (the first was a bit small for my hands, so the husband got me the next size up, it holds more too) I have not gone back to sissors.  I dont care if some of the trichs get stuck in there..they will come off later or not.  Joints just burn better and are easier and faster to roll with the grinder.  The husband uses the roller sometimes, the joints burn up without going out when you set them down tho.....my hand rolled ones just go out.

I vote Grinder for all situations....pipe, bong, joint.


----------



## Locked (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah tc I am starting to use the grinder more and more myself...I think I will just make it part of my routine regardless of how I am going to smoke...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 20, 2009)

I do both my kid got me one of thoe grinders with the screen in it to seperate the keif...but I'm so used to just breaking it up with my fingers, I still find myself using them.


----------



## MeatnCheese (Dec 20, 2009)

That is what I did.  The only time it wasn't ground was when it was 1of 3 people around that brought some over.  They wouldn't grind it up.  

The coolest part of the grinder is the screen though.  Rub your pointer finger over the ground up goods, get that stuff off there...smoke what you will and let the grinder catch the keefe.*spelling*  I saved up quite a bit doing that.  

When you're all out of weed just smoke the keefe.  I used to dump it into another canister that was sealed.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 20, 2009)

well I usually use my nails...which messes up my manicure...I only grind for joints I feel like it takes off the thc and all the good stuff in the grinder...


----------



## DonJones (Dec 20, 2009)

Hamster Lewis,

I'm puzzled about your statement, *".was just wondering if grinding it was a preferred method...I like the way it burns and smokes when the bud is ground up.."*

Maybe I'm just denser than normal this morning, but if it works for you, who cares if anyone else does it or not? Just do what you like. There really isn't any "preferred way".  

On the other hand I learned from reading the thread.  I had briefly heard about "grinding" but really didn't know much about it or why people did it.  *So puzzled or not, I thank you for starting the thread.*

Now the big question,  what are we trying to accomplish by "grinding", separate the seeds and stems from the petal like part of the bud that comes out as shake or kief or actually cut the bud itself up into tiny pieces?  Don't coffee grinders actually crush up what ever you are grinding versus the one with little rake like teeth that just separate the little petal like pieces into "shake" without powdering up the stems and seeds like a coffee or pepper grind would?   

I don't know quite what words to use but hopefully you are better at understanding than I am at asking.  It is awkward trying to ask intelligent questions when you don't even know what the proper terms are. I'm looking for the best smoke for my buck rather than the BEST grinder at any price.  So which is the best kind -- coffee/pepper grinders or the ones with the little rake like teeth that more separate the pieces without actually cutting them up?

Good smoking.


----------



## MeatnCheese (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi Don!

I do not have any experience on the coffee grinders yet, but I do have experience with a regular aluminum grinder with 3 chambers.

They do several things if you want to break it down that way.  First, they do separate seed/stems from your bud.  After you toss it in and grind away for a while, most of the good bud will fall through the holes and what is left at the top is stem usually.  Sometimes you do have to grind a couple times and tap the top against the side to move the sticky bud around, I use a paper clip or something to get it out of the sides.

Once you are done with the grind, obviously remove the stem/seeds at the top, unscrew the next part down and you can remove any little stems that have fallen through along with any seeds that have broken up and gotten through the holes.  

Here is where you make a choice though.  You can transfer the weed into a holding container (i use medicine bottle) or you can scrape the keefe off of it over the screen that the weed is sitting on currently.  

If you choose to scrape it off, (rubbing the weed over the screen gently ufor 2-3 minutes) you get the keefe in the next compartment under the screen to do with as you wish.  It doesn't seem to effect the smoke in my opinion, but I am not a connoisseur like others.  I have tried it both ways and usually gotten the same high.  I just did it to keep the keefe for later use.

A decent grinder is only about $10 U.S. dollars.  You don't need anything fancy, just make sure it has a screen and a compartment under it for catching the keefe.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 20, 2009)

Does anyone remember the old "MaryGin's" of the 70's? Like a plastic version of Eli Whitney's Cotton Gin?
You put your herb in the slotted plastic basket, put the casing back on, and the basket attaches to a knob on the outside that turns the basket around, letting the leaf and bud pass through the slots and fall into the holding case. Stems and seeds stay inside the basket. I used to swear by these things!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL...Mojave, thanks for the blast from the past, I can remember my aunt and uncle using one of those things when I was a kid!  (70's)  Thats cool I wonder if you can find any of them...I need to ask my aunt what she did with all their old paraphanelia from the 70's...they had some cool bongs and such, that I would like to get my hands on if they still have them...my aunt quit smoking yrs ago, for her job, she is a nurse. My uncle is no longer with us...dang thanks for waking up some crusty brain cells Mojave.


----------



## Locked (Dec 20, 2009)

DonJones said:
			
		

> Hamster Lewis,
> 
> I'm puzzled about your statement, *".was just wondering if grinding it was a preferred method...I like the way it burns and smokes when the bud is ground up.."*
> 
> ...



Hey Don...it was just one of those things that made me wonder what others do and why? I used to never grind my bud unless rolling a jay and we hardly ever smoke that way...but when we got the vape we started grinding and when decided to go to the bong again for a change of pace i found myself asking a question..."to grind or not to grind..." Well I ground it up and gotta say i liked smoking the ground up bud in the bong more then just packing lil nugs in it...it hit better...it tasted better and i seemed to get baked quicker on less...


----------



## kaotik (Dec 20, 2009)

those plastic circle ones are garbage IMO. the wooden ones with the metal are alright (they actually cut) but i don't like the cheap plastic ones much. (maybe they're good for grinding out bong/pipe hits, but i don't like them for rolling)

i though we were talking about electric coffee grinder/bud busters. 
:bolt:


----------



## wmmeyer (Dec 20, 2009)

> Now the big question, what are we trying to accomplish by "grinding",


 
For using in a vape, it seems like the smaller, more uniform pieces of ground weed work better.  Probably due to more surface area of the bud being exposed to the hot air.  I think that the same principal makes a smoother-burning bud for smoking in either pipe, bong, or paper.  Just my humble opinion though.  I hardly smoke anymore, so don't really know.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 20, 2009)

mojavemama,

Can you post a picture and info on the kind you use now?  Or are you saying that you are lucky enough to be getting to use the Marygin?

Anyone else that wants to post their favorite "grinder" with a little info on name model and how to get is also more than welcome to show us what they  use and/or prefer.

If you can't post pictures that's cool -- I just sometimes have a very difficult time visualizing them without pictures.

Good smoking.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 20, 2009)

Don, I just use a regular old two piece metal grinder now with the metal teeth. I agree with Kaotic--the plastic ones are useless, and the teeth break off quickly like teeth on an old comb. I'd like a three or four piece grinder, to catch the keef eventually. But for now, the plain old two-piecer works fine. 
And yes, I'll post a picture--tho it's sure nothing to look at!


----------



## Locked (Dec 20, 2009)

Here is my wooden one I bought for 5 bucks from a head shop...and the Metal magnetic one i got for free with my vape....


----------



## Locked (Dec 20, 2009)

This is turning into the grinders club.....


----------



## Locked (Dec 20, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Don, I just use a regular old two piece metal grinder now with the metal teeth. I agree with Kaotic--the plastic ones are useless, and the teeth break off quickly like teeth on an old comb. I'd like a three or four piece grinder, to catch the keef eventually. But for now, the plain old two-piecer works fine.
> And yes, I'll post a picture--tho it's sure nothing to look at!



Thanks a lot mm...now I hve to find a purple one for my wife....it's her favorite color....


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 20, 2009)

ROFL, Hammy!

The first time I saw and tried a grinder was when someone gave me one of those cheapo plastic ones, with the plastic teeth. I put in one hard lovely bud and 6 teeth came out! I felt like a frigging mad-hatter dentist on meth.


----------



## BBFan (Dec 20, 2009)

My son got me a plastic one 3 years ago and I've used it non stop ever since- never broke a tooth off- end result is nice and fluffy, easy to roll or pack in a bowl.

But, I've never put stems or seeds in it.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't have a way to post a pic, but my daughter bought my 3 chmbered one at a gas station/convenience store for like 12 bucks...it is metal.  I see them at the counter in gas stations all over around me.

My favoreite still is the old wooden dug-out, with the aliminum bat, I'v had for 20 yrs...fits in my pocket, and I can sneak a toke pretty much anywhere, at anytime.  At Home I usualy use a bowl, but only because my glass bong was broken, and not able to be replaced yet.  Once I'm back to work, I'm buying myself a vape.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 20, 2009)

I have one like the second grinder second pic Mr Lewis.

Mojave, I have pipe the color of your grinder.

Happy Smokin and tokin everyone!

Grind On.


----------



## the chef (Dec 20, 2009)

It's the death head grinder fer me!


----------



## painterdude (Dec 20, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Since I got my grinders (the first was a bit small for my hands, so the husband got me the next size up, it holds more too) I have not gone back to sissors.  I dont care if some of the trichs get stuck in there..they will come off later or not.  Joints just burn better and are easier and faster to roll with the grinder.  The husband uses the roller sometimes, the joints burn up without going out when you set them down tho.....my hand rolled ones just go out.
> 
> I vote Grinder for all situations....pipe, bong, joint.



hi tc.....so where did you buy your grinder?  Might buy one if the price is right or tell the wifey about it and maybe Santa will give me one.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah, Chef, I know why you have the DEATH HEAD grinder. Your WIFE bought it for you, right??????  To remind you that she is sick and tired of her and the cat having to go into the dang dishwasher all the time just so you can have some good smoke, right????


----------



## Locked (Dec 20, 2009)

That's a bad *** grinder my friend....I need me one of those...


----------



## the chef (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL mmama naw i picked it up when i got my vape at one of the few headshops in the state i'm in. HL it's got a kief catcher and it was around a twenty so i'm very happy with it. It was the only one i saw like it.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 20, 2009)

when i was checkin out the dabuddah site, saw their grinders, any1 know/picked 1 up from them? seems like the 2 compartment/ kief holder more versatile ?


----------



## DonJones (Dec 20, 2009)

So, it seems like every one pretty much agrees that we are talking about breaking up the bud, separating the stems and seeds and then giving us fairly fine consistent flakes rather than actually grinding things up like you grind coffee and pepper, correct?

These are quite a bit different than the only picture I had seen.  It was kind of a hollowed  out depression that you put the weed into and when you pressed the top and bottom together it lulled small garden rake like thing back and forth across the depression where the pot was.  I know that is hard to visualize because even having seen it, I'm having a hard time visualizing it much less describing it.

Now that I know what I'm looking for I'll keep my eyes open.  I was used to smoking shake when I was younger and fooling around with sticky bud, stems and hidden seeds is a needless pain to me.  I'm relieved to learn that my preference for shake or at least cleaned bud isn't weird like my kids and their friends seem to think.

Thank you every one Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to every one!

Good smoking everyone!


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Dec 20, 2009)

Hola People,

I'm with CMD, scissors are a staple. I like to disturb the bud as little a possible prior to consumption, leave the trichs alone, ya know? Plus I just love that burst of aroma just after the cut into a perfrectly cured bud. It's as much a part of the experience for me as the actual bong hit. 

~Snax


----------



## 4EVR420 (Dec 23, 2009)

High HL,
 real quick, just wanna say thanks for the fast response no my PM.

 I would have to agree with chef, the 3 piece grinder does it for me. However
 i removed the screen in mine so the green falls to the bottom, then i open it up and pull the weed out of the bottom so as to leave the kief undisturbed.  once i have enough kief i spin my onehitter around in it until it fills up and then i get SUPER STONED!!!!


----------



## IRISH (Dec 23, 2009)

don't smoke joints much. i currently smoke from a small glass pipe, or a sneak-a-toke...had a one hitter dug-out for on the go, but an over zealous young cop took that...

scisssors most deffinately. then pop all her goodness right in the pipe...aahhhh...mmmm....cookie....lol...lol...

don't wanna fool with perfection...


----------



## Qman (Dec 23, 2009)

Grinder for me here too

Here is my 4 piece, I don't worry about the trichs too much as I can just scrape them and smoke it later. I smoke so much that I don't really sweat the small things. I've probably put a LB. through this, and I seem to have no problems getting high...

Here is one of my Querkle budz before I mutilated her. Couple turns and it's like I opened a bag of skittles. OOhh that smell


----------



## Locked (Dec 23, 2009)

Real nice piece Q....


----------

